# Old vs New routers



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I was going to sell off a few of my routers but was told the newer routers aren't as good. True?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what brands of old and what are you talking about in new...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I thought about getting rid of some of the older 690 kits and moving up to newer tooling. Kind of like vehicles. Was told to stay away from the newer stuff as it wasn't as good..I see all the new pretty stuff and got an itch....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Generally true.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> I thought about getting rid of some of the older 690 kits and moving up to newer tooling. Kind of like vehicles. Was told to stay away from the newer stuff as it wasn't as good..I see all the new pretty stuff and got an itch....


the new PC's are aren't much...
Router Forums - View Single Post - Question about above or below table height adjustment and more


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Stick486 said:


> the new PC's are aren't much...
> Router Forums - View Single Post - Question about above or below table height adjustment and more


As far as I know everything is within PC tolerances. I had to contact Pat Warner about new bases for the 690 and Bosch routers. Problems using the PC 7116 omnijig. Works perfect know. Sold the 24" Leigh jig but don't remember if I had problem routing it...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There was a period on the forum several years ago where we we’re commonly seeing complaints about 690s and 890s. That was around the time that it was just starting to become common knowledge that PC had been bought out. There was discussion here that it appeared that quality had slipped. Stick and I have both had experiences with very cheap, poor quality bearings on our PC tools. I recently had to toss a 1/4 sheet sander because of a $5 (worth maybe $1) plastic part that can no longer be found. We’ve seen very few issues with Bosch, DW, Milwaukee, Makita, and Hitachi.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

My original post was too Pat Warner on a Bosch 1604 router with a plate out off center. Easy to see in the post but I found this with several brands in early 2000..


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the rack and pinion height adjustments on the new ones better than the old standard twist and clamp system. Also the soft start feature on the new ones where the router doesn't try to jerk out of your hands on start up,plus the Variable speed feature. Go for the new ones.


Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I prefer the newer stuff in smaller power tools for all the reasons given. My oldest power tools are about 10 years old. Hand tools, however, date back up to about 35 years for me.


----------

